

Where I Went Right – Insights into the careers of celebrated innovators - duncanawoods
http://labs.theguardian.com/where-i-went-right

======
duncanawoods
This is a Guardian labs site claiming to "inspire a new generation using
unique insights into into the formative moments in the careers of some of the
world's most celebrated innovators".

It appears to work in Firefox but not Chrome and comprise interviews with Tim
Berners Lee, Ranulph Fiennes, Alice Roberts and Maggie Aderin-Pocock.

